# Do I need a rectifier ?



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

I must be retarded because i can't navigate this forum. The LED upgrade thread is closed and I have a question. I have a 1993 Bolens 8hp tecunseh w/ hand warmers and a single wire for a light (stock). This is my wiring diagram, 

http://lawnandgarden.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/bolens/824a.html?p=25

Does this mean I do not need to add a bridge rectifier??
Tho I should add capacitor and fuse ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Bolens93 

If you already have the hand warmers (stock from the factory) and you can find the lump in the wiring to confirm it already has the diode rectifier then all you need to do is wire up your LED.

If you needed to go from AC to DC this is handy for folks not wanting to order the little parts and assemble it themselves. https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...-supplies/12v-ac-to-dc-converter-module/1725/


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking at that wiring diagram, what function do the wires listed as "RED & YELLOW" serve?


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

db130 said:


> Looking at that wiring diagram, what function do the wires listed as "RED & YELLOW" serve?


You are asking the wrong person....I wish someone could explain to me....other than red is positive....so yellow is ground???


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bolens93 said:


> You are asking the wrong person....I wish someone could explain to me....other than red is positive....so yellow is ground???


Just an edumacated guess but it sure looks to me like those wires would charge a battery, if the machine had 12 volt starting.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

From the diagram, no idea. There is one red, two yellow and a black wire in that connector so yellow is not ground. For a charging system they may run wires for ground but on most snowblowers without a 12 volt starting or charging system they just use the metal of the engine and the snowblower for the ground. Just like the wire that runs to the throttle to kill the engine. The wire is "hot" and to kill the engine you just need to ground it to metal.

I'm guessing that red and yellow engine connector would be used if that engine was mounted in something where it also had a 12 volt starter like a riding mower.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Bolens93 said:


> You are asking the wrong person....I wish someone could explain to me....other than red is positive....so yellow is ground???



Do you have a a multimeter? Set it on OHMS and measure between the engine chassis and the yellow wire, to see if the yellow is grounded. When running the engine, see what voltage you get between the red and yellow wires and not the polarity. It could possibly be an AC voltage or a DC voltage so if you don't see a reading, or a reasonable reading on DC, try reading on the AC range.

If the yellow is not grounded, and you have voltage there when the engine is running, perhaps it is a charging circuit with an isolated negative wire.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Set your meter to DC if you see 12-18 volts DC you don't need a rectifier if it reads less than 3 set you meter to AC and if you read 12-18 volts AC you need a rectifier.


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

To add even more confusion...

One wire _could_ be AC and the other DC. 

On my engine the warmers are Red/dirty-DC, the light is yellow AC. 

From what I read its always best to rectify the AC than to take chances on the dc.

**Tecumseh has great information on their stators online. If you can get the part number and punch it into Google you might find all the answers to your questions.

**[edit] I meant Brings and Stratton. This is the document I was thinking about. I get the two mixed up. :blush:

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/~...ndStratton/PDFs/alternator_specifications.pdf

Not going to give you a definitive answer, but it gives you an idea of all the variations of electrical systems on small engines. If you are overwhelmed, forget about all the tech babble in that document and stick to Coby7's advice, just keep in mind you might have both AC and DC.


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

As it turns out my Bolens which I bought new 1993 is what Garden Way tagged (which I gleaned from a piece of printed tape wrapped around wire bundle) ”Unlimited Services Build”, which must mean more power than a snowblower would ever need....84watts (DC).
Diode/Rectifier - Stock
Provisions for Starter, Heated Bars and Light - Stock as well. 
I say "Heated Bars" because what was used is a double wound element on an aluminum tube (placed inside the bar) with high and low switch and no need for resistors, drawing 36W on high and 24W on low. From what I have found there is only one (?) outfit still making them , "Polly Heaters”. I have the stock Heaters, (still working 23 winters later).
Having the prerequisites all I had to do was mount the lights and added an on/off switch.
Don’t need E-start, one pull, two when @ 0ºF or below and I’m still using the original spark plug! …..though I have removed, cleaned and gapped it once.
:wavetowel2:


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Love the placement. You'll be able to see over snow banks\drifts. :excl:


----------

